# What to look for when bowfishing



## Burton (Mar 12, 2015)

Can anyone offer some help on what types of places to look for when bowfishing?  I usually go to Hartwell and it seems the fish are mostly in the backs of the coves where there may be a small creek running in.  Even then, we may only see 2-3 fish (in the summer).  Obviously, the time of year plays a factor.  But right now, when the fish are coming in, what areas should I target?  Thanks.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 12, 2015)

Grass.find it and you'll be fine. Hartwell should be on full blast soon


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 12, 2015)

UpSouth811 said:


> Grass.find it and you'll be fine. Hartwell should be on full blast soon



It's on


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 12, 2015)

I see carp and gar on most shoals/shallow main lake areas in the spring and summer. Look for pole markers and shallow bank areas see whats there. Sometimes they are and sometimes they aren't but usually when you find them there are a bunch. Later in the spring on calm days you'll see the gar in coves and it will be one big female  with several males around her.


----------



## Burton (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank y'all for the replies.  We went to Hartwell last night.  We saw a total of 12 fish from dark until 11:30 and shot 4 of them.  Maybe it's on in other places of the lake but it sure wasn't on last night.  We put in at Broyle's and stayed within 2 miles of the ramp.  We fished a lot of grass and shoals, but the fish weren't there.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 25, 2015)

In the creeks like crazy.


----------



## Burton (Mar 26, 2015)

Last weekend we went up Keowee River and so did 4 other boats.  We saw some fish, but not the number we were expecting.  Going back tomorrow night.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 27, 2015)

Which boat were you. I was up there to. Couldn't believe all the boats


----------



## Burton (Mar 28, 2015)

Probably the one with the least amount of lights and moving the slowest.  I had never seen the boats moving by a fan.  They were covering a lot of water in a hurry.  I'm still fishing out of a 17' bass boat with 2-300W HPS and a couple leds.  I think we were the 3rd boat to show up and started in the big flat in the middle.  We could here the carp jumping all around us before we turned the lights on, but when we hit the lights they weren't there.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah I remember seeing that boat. I had a 20 ft kicker boat.


----------

